# OFF ROAD Charity event



## MADARCHER (May 27, 2011)

YOUR INVITED to join in the fun.
Off Road Charity Event to benefit the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF), Please share this with everyone you can think of the club makes no $$ all Profit to the JDRF


----------



## MADARCHER (May 27, 2011)

EVENT DETAILS

OFF ROAD FOR A CURE
To BENEFIT JDRF
May 30th 31st 2014
(Open to all off road vehicles)
Hosted By ATV Offroad Club of Michigan

Must pre-register for EVENT Before may 20th 
to get Catered Meal and T-shirt 
GO TO www.atvoffroad.net

Need More info call Mike at 517-294-5811

Friday night May 30th 
Guided Night Ride:Ride duration aprox. 3 hour
Meet at the TRAILS CAMPGROUND 4066 N. Old 27 Frederic Mi.

5-8 pm. Registration check in 
7 pm. Begin Line up
8:30 pm Leaving from the Host campground
11- 11:30 pm. Approx. finishing back at the campgrounds for bonfire
Will break into Multiple groups as needed. Must be registered before riding 

Saturday May 31st
Scavenger hunt ride on the Kalkaska Trail and Route system
Start from the Frederic Community Center 6470 Manistee St. Frederic Mi.
65-70 mile plus loop (lunch included) 2 Gas stops available on loop

7 am. _______Registration check in begins at the Community Center
7-10:00 am.__Self-Guided Drivers and Riders depart 
8:30 am._____Guided Faster paced Sport quad, ATV and Dirt Bike riders departs (50" Trail) 
8:45 am._____Guided Side x Side / ATV Route Group departs (72" Route)
9 am.________Guided slower paced ATV / dirt bike group departs (50" trail) 
9:15 am._____Guided Jeep and Truck Group departs (72" Route)
10:00 am.____Last self guided participants should be headed out 
3-5:45 pm.___Return Check in
6 pm._______Catered Buffet dinner begins 
7:30 pm_____Prize Drawings and Raffles
8 pm._______Sign in for Night Ride
8-8:30 pm.___Line up
8:45 pm._____Depart from Community Center
11 pm.______Return

All participants will be need to sign a waver. If under 18 years will need parent/guardian signature 

HOST LODGING: All offering discounts for stay, tell them you are there for the JDRF Charity Event.
CAMPGROUNDS:
Trails Campground 
4066 Old 27 N. 
Frederic, MI 49733
989-348-8692 
www.trailscampgroun&#8203;d.com

MOTEL:
Fay's Motel
78 Interstate 75 Business Loop North,
Grayling, Mi. 49738
989-348-7031
www.faysmotel.net

HOTEL:
Day's Inn Grayling
2556 I 75 Business Loop South
Grayling, Mi. 49738
989-344-0204

PRE-REGISTER ASAP www.atvoffroad.net


----------



## MADARCHER (May 27, 2011)

Don't forget to register before may 20th so you don't miss out on the buffet dinner


----------



## MADARCHER (May 27, 2011)

It seams that people think this event is on the holiday weekend NOT SO this is the SATURDAY AFTER THE HOLIDAY, Please put together a group and join us in supporting a great cause.


----------

